# Lestoil ...???   Historical Flask???



## whiskeyman (Jul 13, 2005)

These flasks are seen all the time on Ebay and in the Antiques shoppes.
 Came in assorted colors..shades of green, blue, amber, amethyst...with 3 seperate motifs:
 Washington, Columbia, and a Sailing Ship...reverse had an Eagle.
 When Big Lots first opened here, they had quite a few that came from an old warehouse find...Also had many boxes...I managed to get 2 boxes and sold one.
 The flasks sold for 99c and had the accompanying plastic stopper.
 They originally were a "give-away" with the purchase of a bottle of Lestoil household cleaner back in 1964...They are machine made.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 13, 2005)

more..


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 13, 2005)

and the box...


----------



## Bluebelle (Jul 13, 2005)

Very interesting! Were the bottles that turned up at Big Lots actually empty, prior to being filled? I have 2 Lestoil bottles that came with the cleaner in it, an amythest and a blue, not as fancy designs as yours - they have been packed away a while, but I think the amy. had G. Washington on it.  I don't have the stoppers - Lestoil wasn't a very good  cleaner, so I didn't buy any more when they were out.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 16, 2005)

BLUEBELLE...they were all empty. It was my understanding that, originally -  if one purchased a regular bottle of Lestoil, that they were given a flask. This is the 1st I'd heard of them actually containing Lestoil.


----------



## Bluebelle (Jul 16, 2005)

Interesting, whiskeyman! I had bought mine when I lived in Pittsburgh, PA - I wonder if they were marketed differently in different parts of the  country.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 16, 2005)

BLUEBELLE...perhaps. But I can't imagine Lestoil would reset-up its bottling lines just to fill a few gross of the flasks. Possibly the promotion wasn't very successful, thus all these empties stored in a warehouse for 20-odd years...

 I went to every Big Lots within a 75 mile radius and bought all their flasks that were  left...(got a shopping cart full at each store).
 I wonder how many were distributed to other stores?


----------



## whiskeyman (Mar 25, 2007)

Recently, there was a Lestoil flask listed on Ebay with a neck label, indicating the flask did indeed contain Lestoil cleaner. The label was imprinted:
_Caution:.Combustibile Mixture. N.Y - MD - CA - 2511._
_Keep Away From Open Flame And Extreme Heat._
_Net Contents 1Pt 12Fl ozs_
_Lestoil Products:Inc:.Holyoke,Mass_


----------



## historyhunter (Nov 10, 2011)

Almost bought the eagle repro the other day until I figured I was not rich...its a repro.


----------

